
Swiss-Style Color Picker - coloneltcb
http://swisscolors.net/
======
ludbb
Sorry for my lack of culture, what is a Swiss-Style Color Picker? noise + 3
random colors shaped as a building?

Closest thing I found is [http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/07/lessons-
from-swiss-s...](http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/07/lessons-from-swiss-
style-graphic-design/) which includes a link to
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/20745656@N00/3053656134/](https://www.flickr.com/photos/20745656@N00/3053656134/)
and looks similar to this.

~~~
rangibaby
They are color palettes based on Swiss design that originated in the 1950s,
and a big influence on the look of flat design now. Not so much the function;
Swiss design (international typographic style) placed an emphasis on removing
visual embellishments to make design an effective tool of communication. The
minimalism and simplicity were a means to an end, not an end in itself.

Here is a fun example of the bright colors preferred by these designers:

[http://fontsinuse.com/uses/3254/principles-of-wanner-
gruppe](http://fontsinuse.com/uses/3254/principles-of-wanner-gruppe)

Traffic safety posters (!):

[http://fontsinuse.com/uses/4263/campaign-posters-for-the-
swi...](http://fontsinuse.com/uses/4263/campaign-posters-for-the-swiss-
automobile-clu)

~~~
ludbb
Hey, thank you! So, if I'm understanding this a Swiss-Style <T> is a T that is
simple and effective.

Your reply starts by mentioning color palettes based on Swiss design, but is
that the case here? It seems colors individually are not part of ITS, but how
they are used (and therefore all colors can be used on it, as long as
properties of this design philosophy are observed).

~~~
rangibaby
You got it! While there isn't a "Swiss palette", bright and contrasting colors
were popular for both technical and stylistic reasons:

"The following points must be considered whenever it is planned to use colour:
the effect on the viewer, its usability in the various advertising media and
the technical possibilities of reproduction.

The sparing, but methodical and logical use of colour has a more telling
effect than a combination of many different colours. If colour is used, it
should be plainly visible and the reasons for its use immediately apparent."

\- Josef Müller-Brockmann The Graphic Artist and His Design Problems (1961)

which is a good book even now, it's a practical guide with plenty of examples,
so you can get a good look inside his head, even if you don't necessarily
agree with everything he wrote.

------
hybrid11
Fun fact, Flat design originated from Swiss Style -
[http://dojo.techsamurais.com/?p=1232](http://dojo.techsamurais.com/?p=1232)

~~~
trymas
>> ..and “Helvetica” means Switzerland in Latin

Today I learned.

~~~
camillomiller
Nope, that's Helvetia. Helveticus is the adjective (Helvetica is the feminine.
English has Helvetic as a less common form of "Helvetian", which indicates
primarily an ancient Swiss inhabitant but could also broadly refer to a Swiss
of today.

------
loosescrews
The browser detection doesn't seem to work properly.

    
    
      You're on Safari.
      Please press cmd+c now.
    

Actually using Firefox on Linux.

~~~
accommodavid
Getting the same message on iPhone. I mean, I know that is technically
Safari... But "please press cmd+c"

